# Sex & Enneagram



## Trent James (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey everyone. I'm preparing a workshop in September in San Francisco offering a frank discussion of Sex & Enneagram type. It will be a sex-positive, open forum. Curious for your feedback online!

Topics will include what kinds of approaches tend to 'turn on' different styles. Do some types like fiery/passion up front, while others like gentle approach? Some clearly like non-verbal displays of affection (type 5); other take the stance of a 'grateful lover' (type 6). Is this reading too much into E style? What sexual related discoveries have you made, and are willing to share, that you relate to E style?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

You're the expert, right? Anything you say, most people will blindly eat up... sad, but true. You want a real opinion? Just make something up... something really fluffy that sounds like good information. Even if you personally think it's complete shit, I promise you, there will be a pretty large audience that will take that shit and run with it. That's basically how the enneagram works. Just add your own spin to it, and you're good. And no, sadly, I'm not kidding. Good luck with your presentation. Make it sparkle!


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Just for fun because I can't sleep just yet.

1: "You're not doing it right!"
2: "I know what you want, let me do it for you"
3: "How am I doing? I can do better."
4: "That's too common and mundane. Let's make it extraordinary."
5: "Let me just observe for a while."
6: "Can I trust you?"
7: "Let's try something fun!"
8: "I'm in charge! You'll do it as I say."
9: "I don't know, how do you want to do it?"


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

enneathusiast said:


> 4: "That's too common and mundane. Let's make it extraordinary."


True, though lol


----------



## Trent James (Jun 19, 2016)

This is great, actually. And what I ended up with tracks a lot of these ideas.


----------



## singinbluebird (Jun 11, 2012)

1s usually have high hidden sexual desire due to their repressed anger. Sex actually makes them relax and tension eases from their body. Can be uptight lovers but after the act, feel secure and think fondly of their partners. Giving in gifts after sexual acts (sugar daddy persona) . I can notice a sexually frustrated 1 from a mile away lol

2s are giving, energetic and enthusiastic lovers. Will surrender to how you want the sex---be dominant or sub. Best lovers in terms of their enthusiasm and need to see you pleasured. Also sex is tied with love and if youre a responsive passionate fun lover, its hard for them to not fall for you

3s want to appear the best---can be extremely pleasing but self image is always present. They want to be your best lover, may not be entirely focus on act itself but image of how he/she appears to you while having sex

4s are emotional, most honestly sexual type, and can relax deeply during sex. Some can see sex as emotionally soulbinding experience and seek to be unique in bed, in the way they present themselves/regard you/show affection. Some can see sex as mundane but want to be most extraordinary person you have met 

5s --sex for 5s are all about sex. Its a great way for them to get out of their heads and into their body and the act itself. Some can have fetishes and get self absorbed and observant if performing fetish (ex: losing erection from being to lost in thought over foot massage they are giving) etc

6s -- most varied lovers but extremely focused on sub/dom. Some male 6s are extremely sub (even most masculine appearing types) and some can be dom. Females are most type to want security before sex, this type is also most type to separate love and sex. Need to feel secure and already formed friendship before sex or can use sex as a way to attain security. The act itself is a means for security, not always sport. or sex is given after trust has been established

7s -- love sex for sport and fun. High energy lovers but easily want to move to something else after the act, Not interested in cuddling or slow time afterwards. 

8s -- dominant and uses sex as power. Can be afraid to appear vulnerable but is very comfortable with others being vulnerable during sex, love power and sexual role play

9s -- easygoing lover, will adapt to your sexual style if you press them, can easily see sex as love or something you wanted in first place, can also have sex to guarantee peace and ease conflict


----------

